# Underbase In Illustrator



## Tempest161 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, so I do seps in Illustrator quite a bit and underbasing has always been part of alot of them. When I print the seps I always have to turn off the underbase in the output setting when printing the main colors and vice versa when printing the white underbase. I tried to creat a new Spot Color swatch named White Underbase with 100% tint and would apply this to the underbase objects. I assumed this would print without knocking anything out but it still does. Can anybody tell me a way I can print all the seps at once without turning off the White and not having it knock out the solids I need for the underbase itself?


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

You can duplicate the image and use the pathfinder to unite the objects to create your underbase (one way of doing it).. Sorry your question lingered out there so long. While I was searching for the answer myself (an easier way), I read your post and the answer dawned on me 

You've probably figured that out by now though!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

In illustrator there's a feature called 'overprint'. Select the mask (underbase) object, fill it with a spot color you created called "underbase". Then under the 'attributes' window turn on 'over printing'.
now whatever is under this object will also print.


----------



## JHanching (Mar 4, 2009)

Another solution is to create your Underbase on a separate layer. Turn off all other layers and print just the one. This arrangement also organizes your artwork more efficiently as you can lock layers to just work on certain areas of your artwork.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd go for Johnny's create an underbase colour method PLUS I'd give the objects strokes then turn it off on the underbase colour to give a slight choke to the underbase.


----------



## Tempest161 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Johnny's way is how I have been doing them and I also have been creating digital underbases in Photoshop using the Lab Color method and bringing that into Illustrator which is very effective too. James I always work in Layers with my art in Illustrator. For sure the best way to create separations with alot of details, colors, and objects. One thing I am having a problem with Johnny's method is for some reason there is a glitch in my Illustrator I have at work on my PC. The Unite Pathfinder tool does not work. I need to contact Adobe and see what the heck is up, because it works fine on my Mac at home.


----------



## Txsadam (Jan 8, 2013)

johhny i see people think your method is awesome i cant seem to even get started in illustrator to start a underbase could you lead me in the right direction


----------

